# mac os 10.3 "panther" on pear pc(pics inside)



## mail2and (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi,

i tried to run mac os 10.3 "panther" on my PEE CEE using pear pc... i tried cherry os.. but since cherry os only suppots .iso images... and i had a .img image.... i decided to use pear pc

i used this pearpc control panel..... and voila! i was on mac!

mac os is so easy that even a newbie will be able to work on it better than  windows... also we all know how much windows and m$ a$$ it kicks with its grafix .. was dumb-folded by the 3d-user switching  it was just awwsmm! now this justifies me shifting to a mac  after say 1 mth 

*SCREENIES:*

1. mac os booting up... ugh chinese!???!?

*img167.exs.cx/img167/2663/untitled9bs.th.gif

2. i was so impressed by the user friendliness of a mac.... having worked on jaguar for a bit... i kinda had an idea abt selecting languages.... so i cud change the language to english.... but to my surprise.. mac os supports input with languages like gujrathi, hindi, marathi, tamil, oriya!?!?

*img229.exs.cx/img229/7297/untitled9mv.th.gif

3. now i decided to play around.... tried to change the resolution via the mac system config.... to my surprise!!! it infact enlarged the pear pc window 
*img167.exs.cx/img167/9734/untitled7td.th.jpg

4. now tried to play songs.... then realized.. duh! i was on virtual machine 

*img88.exs.cx/img88/2987/untitled24dq.th.jpg

will update this thread... currently am trying to emulate using g4 and am trying to active the network.... g4 emulation will make it quite fast... and if i can activate the network.... well


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 15, 2005)

whoa cool ....

so have u changed ur plans to get a mac-mini now ??


----------



## mail2and (Mar 15, 2005)

actually soura.... i'll get the mac mini... but i did this to show dad  MAC os 10.... that'll induce him to buy it faster pour moi


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 15, 2005)

thts blackmailing...!!!


----------



## mail2and (Mar 15, 2005)

yeah 

btw i got the g4 emulator... now my athlon 1800+ detects as mac g4 775 mhz ... ideally p4 2 ghz and athlon 2000+= mac g4 1.25 ghz


g4 emulator... the un-official pear pc... is a lot faster... but quite un-stable...


----------



## mail2and (Mar 15, 2005)

ok i did it! am running mac os under g4 emulation..... now i get much smoother performance...  and just now.... windows crashed... while mac even on virtual machine under a totally different architecture.. hasnt crashed.... 

*Screenies*


1. Confirms that am running Athlon Xp 1800+ as Mac g4

*img214.exs.cx/img214/387/g49ix.th.jpg

2. Good ol' IE! Erm.... bugs and more bugs 

*img214.exs.cx/img214/1943/ie0hs.th.jpg

3. a really really cool activity manager.... its so easy to understand what app is consuming what amt. of memory... so unlike WindWOES

*img92.exs.cx/img92/4974/activity1lb.th.jpg


wow man! i m enthralled!

still trying to get lan to work


----------



## theraven (Mar 15, 2005)

niceee....
im gonna try it too
( yeah right  )
hehehe .... looks sweet tho !


----------



## digen (Mar 15, 2005)

Sweet & slick man andy !
By the way you have posted it seems worth a try.Although I know you are a macboy but that is a different story.


----------



## Deep (Mar 15, 2005)

looks tooooooooo cooooooool man

post some more screenies..

specifically about

my comp
my docs (my pics)
control panel


----------



## mail2and (Mar 15, 2005)

aye aye sir!  here in a short while


----------



## mail2and (Mar 15, 2005)

*Screenies*

1. control panel(sys pref) watch out for the top bar changing with each application...

*img9.exs.cx/img9/1866/panel4vb.th.jpg

2. the main interface(like my  comp)


*img147.exs.cx/img147/194/docs6wa.th.jpg

3. the my docs folder(user)

*img12.exs.cx/img12/2267/docs25zq.th.jpg


----------



## Deep (Mar 15, 2005)

thanks man..

looks suweeet


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 15, 2005)

Quite nice

We got a PowerPC G4 based imac, the old one with round base in our insti, but only our teachers use it, we are not allowed, but I did managed to work on it a bit, dam, I envy my teachers

andy is quite right, mac is easy, alothough not that much for a power user, due to software & hardware availability for PC/Windows, the interface is Application based, not like Windows XP which is task based

Task based

Apps are launched depending on your task

App based 

U have to launch app for the task to do

The problem here is that, we, techies know Mac, how it looks etc, but a typical windows user might get confused with that, what if he doesn't know that he needs to open iphoto to view images or VLC to Play VCDs

everything has it's short cummings, the iMac I worked on was good but I missed a lot of windows shortcust on it even on same photoshop CS & Premiere pro

Now, one of the most important things with an OS, application installation, my take

1) Mac wins, just drag & drop, it's done

2) Windows with NSIS or Windows installer, these are my prefered installaers, as they revart the PC back to it's original state when the app is uninstalled

3) Linux, useless, a lot of dependencies, & removing a 50 kb chinese language file in mandrake 10.1 removed whole openoffice.org 

Mac mini  = 32k for 1.25 GHz + Monitor


----------



## mail2and (Mar 16, 2005)

pallap....  its like the screen(gui) turns around when users switch... ultra cool!


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 16, 2005)

well for now i dun have any doubts in saying

Anand Mac Batra


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 16, 2005)

Amazin' !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

U Sure try out new things 2 the fullest !


----------



## mail2and (Mar 22, 2005)

did some one try it out? i can't get the dvd-rom to work  and the network too


----------



## vasanth_12345 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Where do u get it*

Man do u know where to get mac,and peer pc or can i install directly on to my system like winxp.I want an os that is virus free


----------



## mail2and (Mar 23, 2005)

also there are varius modded versions of pear pc... i used the athlon xp modded one..its quite buggy... but the fastest i encountered till now....


----------



## harmax (Mar 26, 2005)

Indyan said:
			
		

> U cant install it directly on x-86 architecture.
> You need an emulator like Peer PC for that.
> And you would get MAC OS cd when you buy a mac computer.
> 
> *www.apple.com/macosx/



and mac os doent come free.....

((( theres even dearth of pirated copies atleast to try it out)))):no harm meant!!!!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 26, 2005)

U can get MacOS X retail for $ 130

hey, andy, good news, apple insider is saying that Tigar will be released in April 1, before it's original schedule


----------



## mail2and (Mar 26, 2005)

yes i know that...


steve jobs will announce it on april 1... which incidently is apple's foundation day....  it will be available in retail stores by 15th of april.... they will update the gfx card and ram in some models for no extra cost... so i guess i'll wait till june to buy mah mac mini/iBook.....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 22, 2005)

@mail2and

hay... can u share the steps to installetion?? i have a OS x tiger installetion DVD.... (which came with my FRNDs MAC system)... now i did went through the PearPC site... there they r asking user to obtain the MAC HDD image...   which i cant have... now how can i use this 2.6 GB DVD (which windows cant read but ISO extraing software can... & can extract it as a single ISO..)... to install that OS...


----------



## mario_pant (Oct 22, 2005)

mann... i think it had been discussed already as it has been here for soo long.....
i've been using this since last year.... no LAN yet or net yet.... as there is very less harware support right now!

and u should try the other builds like the parasys build... it is much fater and has a better core...


----------



## mail2and (Oct 22, 2005)

I've officially switched over  just got my mac the other day  it's awesome! looks are just 5%.. the functionality is gr8!


mario.. i got LAN working perfectly.. on prasys build as well... u have to use the "Tap" drivers i think and CCproxy to share the net connection..

@saurav- *wiki.pearpc.net/index.php/InstallTigerWithoutPanther here is the link to install using the dvd...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 29, 2005)

hay guyess i got stuck on a stape.. pls help me out..

well with a *BIG* thnx to mail2and for that guide... i was able to install it.. (all though the whole process took 8h excluding painfull partition delay)

see here,

Starting MAC installetion...

*img490.imageshack.us/img490/4733/000zt.th.jpg

Now, Main installer windows,

*img490.imageshack.us/img490/1016/010ge.th.jpg

Painfull harddisk partitioning,

*img460.imageshack.us/img460/3647/025tv.th.jpg

Then Running the 6h installetion

*img460.imageshack.us/img460/8894/031ys.th.jpg

*img460.imageshack.us/img460/7062/047od.th.jpg

*img460.imageshack.us/img460/8725/056jy.th.jpg

Finally after 6h its done (atlist then i thought that)

*img460.imageshack.us/img460/7349/066bs.th.jpg

so far it was though slow... but things ware happening...

but i got stuck it this satpe of that guide



			
				guide said:
			
		

> The installer will start again, but this time, after the language selection, do not install but run the Disk Utility from the Utilities menu. After choosing your HD-image, make "Disk Utility" fix it by first clicking Repair Disk and then *Repair Disk Permissions*. When it is done with that, leave the installer by quitting "Disk Utility" and choosing Startup Disk from the "Utilities" menu, where you select your HD-image as boot device



i got stuck on the "Repair Disk Permissions" option... MAC is taking the command... but nothing is happening even waiting for 5h... screen just shows that Reparing Disk permission... thats it... nevver shows messege Done...


----------



## mail2and (Oct 29, 2005)

I haven't seen the guide yet.. but we repair disk permissions when os x messes up a bit...

I'll check the guide and reply here... 

yeah pearpc is slow.. a 2000+ will emulate like 660 mhz g3/g4 with very low fsb

EDIT- 

So i guess continue the installation without that... you can always repair disk  permission from OS X itself(Applications/Utilities). Try to install without that.. if it doesn't install that way.. then u gotta wait till it completes the thing...


----------



## mario_pant (Nov 3, 2005)

according to me the Native OSx86 beats the hell outta every other way to get it work on intel.... even PearPC....


----------



## mail2and (Nov 3, 2005)

yeah but you can't update it 

although i agree it is a LOT faster than pear PC... almost 300-400% faster...


----------



## gycapri (Nov 5, 2005)

so guys i want to know can i get these effects of mac on my pc ????


if yes then tell me how ??????


----------



## mail2and (Nov 5, 2005)

You get a few third party software.. but no most of the effects are a result of the Quartz Graphics Enginer and PDF-Based Aqua which are exclusive to Mac.

You can however use various third party docks, skins etc.. but don't expect the same quality.


----------



## kato (Nov 7, 2005)

hry andy u seem to know lot of about the mac tell wat is the thing thing called which is there in Mac instead of taskbar of windows and ha interractive icons


----------



## mail2and (Nov 7, 2005)

it's the dock  read my review of mac mini/osx in this forum in the reviews section  mebbe page 2....


----------

